# New to machining! Need info on a milling machine I purchased!



## POCKEE999 (May 19, 2017)

Howdy all! New to the machining world. Been looking at lathes for a long time. Finally the perfect opportunity presented itself to pick up two machines at a local scrap yard. They have a Hardinge TFB lathe and a Chinese milling machine. I've done a bit of homework on the lathe and I've found a ton of info on it. The milling machine on the other hand has completely stumped me. It's a Older Chinese unit made in 1980. The name tag on it says San Yueh Industries. Everything online points to that company manufacturing textiles. The machine appears to be well built and everything seems to work. But it's missing a few knobs and parts so I wanted to find more info on it. Any help would greatly be appreciated!


----------



## Bob Korves (May 19, 2017)

The mill is a pretty typical Asian clone of a Bridgeport series 1 mill.  Parts can probably be found to fit it, but will need to be found by the actual dimensions, clone parts are whatever they are, and some modifying may be needed to make them fit.  Looks like a good score!

The TFB, if it is in OK shape, it a super score!

Welcome to Hobby-Machinist!


----------



## POCKEE999 (May 19, 2017)

TThe TFB is in decent condition. Only thing is it's sitting outside right now in the weather. It's missing a few parts. Also how much harm would I be doing to the value of the mill if I painted it a different color?


----------



## 4GSR (May 19, 2017)

POCKEE999 said:


> TThe TFB is in decent condition. Only thing is it's sitting outside right now in the weather. It's missing a few parts. Also how much harm would I be doing to the value of the mill if I painted it a different color?


Paint It any color under the rainbow as you wish.  The machine doesn't care.
My color that I use is Rustoleum "Smoke Gray".


----------



## Rustrp (May 19, 2017)

POCKEE999 said:


> Also how much harm would I be doing to the value of the mill if I painted it a different color?


 If you're new to machining then picking a paint color that matches your Feng Shui is important, so things stay in balance.


----------



## POCKEE999 (May 19, 2017)

Exactly my point! I think I'm going to fit right in around here! A lot of wise people! Lol


----------



## chips&more (May 19, 2017)

POCKEE999 said:


> Exactly my point! I think I'm going to fit right in around here! A lot of wise people! Lol


We're just getting started


----------



## NCjeeper (May 20, 2017)

4gsr said:


> My color that I use is Rustoleum "Smoke Gray".


My choice also.


----------



## Silverbullet (May 20, 2017)

If you find another lathe like that give me a holler. If I may ask how much did they cost . I need to go to that junkyard. I'm close about an hrs south of you.
Oh welcome to the site , I'm disabled in a wheelchair but down waiting for spine surgery . Maybe if I get out of pain and getting around ill see ya. If you need help ill do what I can. Lots of experience in many areas.


----------



## Bob Korves (May 21, 2017)

Smoke gray is my choice as well.  Any other color might as well be pink...


----------



## hman (May 21, 2017)

Aw, Bob ... you're so old fashioned.  

And what's wrong with pink?  Didn't you ever see "Operation Petticoat"?


----------



## Bob Korves (May 21, 2017)

hman said:


> Aw, Bob ... you're so old fashioned.


Oh yes, of course.  And I have the the thinning white hair to prove it...  Very happy to be here to discuss it.  I much prefer faithful restorations over hot rods.  With true restorations I think they should be true restorations, perhaps not an issue with the machine being discussed here...


----------



## Silverbullet (May 21, 2017)

Aw come on now I like a metallic bronze myself. Or two tone with cream color with it. Like my old blazer best DERN auto I ever owned k5 Silverado. 4 x 4 . It just ran and never stopped or got stuck. Went thru green sand marl  with water over the hood. I thought I was sunk but I backed up and it stopped dropped her down to low low first gear and she just plowed thru and out. YUPP I like bronze and cream color .


----------



## Charles Spencer (May 22, 2017)

Bob Korves said:


> Smoke gray is my choice as well.  Any other color might as well be pink...



I went to look at a Sheldon lathe complete with stand once that was painted pink.  The guy selling it said that it came out of a shop where they had two of them.  The other was painted canary yellow.  The shop owner's thinking was that way it would show grime better and thus easier to clean.

It was a little large for me but when I first saw it I was tempted.  Then I discovered that the seller's father had stored two bags of rock salt on the ways which had gotten wet.  A good technique for corroding ways if you want to try it.


----------



## POCKEE999 (May 22, 2017)

Silverbullet said:


> If you find another lathe like that give me a holler. If I may ask how much did they cost . I need to go to that junkyard. I'm close about an hrs south of you.
> Oh welcome to the site , I'm disabled in a wheelchair but down waiting for spine surgery . Maybe if I get out of pain and getting around ill see ya. If you need help ill do what I can. Lots of experience in many areas.


If i told you what i paid you would call me a lie! But I'll spill the beans anyway... I scored the pair of them for $700!


----------



## POCKEE999 (May 22, 2017)

Also found this little gem buried in the mud. And to be honest I didn't know exactly what it was until someone told me. In the process of cleaning it up now. Paid $5 for it.


----------



## harrzack (Jun 7, 2017)

I go for Hunter Green - gray is so... gray  



4gsr said:


> Paint It any color under the rainbow as you wish.  The machine doesn't care.
> My color that I use is Rustoleum "Smoke Gray".


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jun 7, 2017)

POCKEE999 said:


> Also found this little gem buried in the mud. And to be honest I didn't know exactly what it was until someone told me. In the process of cleaning it up now. Paid $5 for it.



Palmgren Maybe a 381 + separate Vise:  

 http://www.vintagemachinery.org/pubs/2459/4514.pdf


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 8, 2017)

If I ever get out of pain can I come up to your junk yard? Please


----------



## stormtaker (Jun 8, 2017)

As a new machinist, your going to have your hands full just getting them home and set up. Good luck on getting those going. Are you up on your 3 phase power?


----------



## POCKEE999 (Jun 16, 2017)

stormtaker said:


> As a new machinist, your going to have your hands full just getting them home and set up. Good luck on getting those going. Are you up on your 3 phase power?


Oh my god! Tell me about it! It was a nightmare getting the lathe off the trailer. I completely underestimated the weight and size of this thing. I used a series of galvanized fence post to roll it off. Got it off cleanly with no damage, but man it was ruff! The mill is actually still at the place where I bought them, and I went and picked up some phase-o- matic converters.


----------



## brino (Jun 16, 2017)

POCKEE999 said:


> I scored the pair of them for $700!



Wow, that sounds like a huge bargain to me.

I sure hate seeing that lathe outside in the rain......some people have no respect for good tools!
(I know the mill was outside too, but your pictures are from a sunny day...so it seems slightly less tragic.)

-brino


----------



## BROCKWOOD (Jun 18, 2017)

Great scores! Glad you joined.


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 18, 2017)

I like rustolium  Gray Hammered Enamel Aerosol Spray Paint or brush on


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 12, 2017)

Great deals!  You eastern guys get all the good stuff 
Mark S.


----------

